# All the marbles I've found digging dumps



## Drift (Sep 22, 2020)

Was wondering if anybody could tell me anything about these. I understand the solid colors and cat eyes aren't special, but I believe the really cool swirly one is an M.F. Christensen. I literally don't know anything else. I was showing another digger that marble I had just dug and it was very clear he was desiring it, lol.


----------



## RCO (Sep 23, 2020)

I've found the odd marble over the years but don't really collect them or know anything about them , might be a couple saved in the garage somewhere , I'd imagine there is a lot of them out there if you check the right places


----------



## embe (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks like you have a few 30's to 50's American marbles in there, I see at least  Vitro, Akro, and Peltier.  If you mean the swirly red one? is what most collectors refer to as "slags" but red slags were made by multiple companies (other than MFC).

If I find a marble in the rough, that's a good day for me


----------



## Douglas County Digger (Sep 23, 2020)

Drift said:


> Was wondering if anybody could tell me anything about these. I understand the solid colors and cat eyes aren't special, but I believe the really cool swirly one is an M.F. Christensen. I literally don't know anything else. I was showing another digger that marble I had just dug and it was very clear he was desiring it, lol.


Definitely a slag marble of some kind. Not too sure if it’s MFC or not. If it has a swirl that forms into a 9 then it definitely is. Sweet marbles though either way. I always enjoy when one pops up after a bit of a slow period.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Feb 4, 2021)

If You Go ON E-Bay Type In Antique And Vintage Marbles .They Will Show You All The Different  Kinds Of Marbles .They Also Have Free Appraisers . But A One Shot Deal .If Its  A Good Marble He Mite Buy It. But I Have Never Sold Any .But I Look At Theirs.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Feb 4, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> If You Go ON E-Bay Type In Antique And Vintage Marbles .They Will Show You All The Different  Kinds Of Marbles .They Also Have Free Appraisers . But A One Shot Deal .If Its  A Good Marble He Mite Buy It. But I Have Never Sold Any .But I Look At Theirs.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 21, 2021)

My favorite site for TRUE factual information re: playing marbles ... is Alan Basinet's site MarbleAlan. Unfortunately we lost Alan several years ago, RIP. Fortunately though, another trusted friend/ disciple of Alan's has revamped and reorganized the site. https://buymarbles.com/marblealanhome.html
I just went on it and navigated around and it's good - no broken links and just about anything you want to know about marble identifying is there! It's huge and there are links to all features of the site on every page and there are main links at the bottom of most pages. I give it a huge recommendation!
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 21, 2021)

Drift said:


> Was wondering if anybody could tell me anything about these. I understand the solid colors and cat eyes aren't special, but I believe the really cool swirly one is an M.F. Christensen. I literally don't know anything else. I was showing another digger that marble I had just dug and it was very clear he was desiring it, lol.


Love the marbles. Did you find that lacy glass piece in the same area? Could help give an age.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Mjbottle (Feb 22, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> My favorite site for TRUE factual information re: playing marbles ... is Alan Basinet's site MarbleAlan. Unfortunately we lost Alan several years ago, RIP. Fortunately though, another trusted friend/ disciple of Alan's has revamped and reorganized the site. https://buymarbles.com/marblealanhome.html
> I just went on it and navigated around and it's good - no broken links and just about anything you want to know about marble identifying is there! It's huge and there are links to all features of the site on every page and there are main links at the bottom of most pages. I give it a huge recommendation!
> ~Fred


I checked out that marble site, it is very cool with alot of great info, litteraly "marbles 101"..
Thanks for.posting that


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 22, 2021)

THERE WAS A MARBLE MAKER IN WEST VIRGINIA THAT GOT ALL THE BROKEN GLASS OUT OF THE CIVIL WAR HUT THAT WE DUG AND HE MAKE  MARBLE OUT OF IT I HAVE SOME THEM


----------

